# Anyone Here Ever Use Polymeric Sand With Interlocking Brick?



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm just coming to the end of finishing a 1300 sqft interlocking brick patio/driveway AND I'm looking at using polymeric sand instead of reg sand to fill the joints.

Supposedly the polymeric sand is better for resisting ant excavation and weed growth. BUT it is a significant step up in price ($25 - $29/50lb bag vs $40+ for a cubic yard of paving stone sand).

As well, I understand you sweep it in and then water it down to activate the "adhesives" which give it it's bonding strength unlike reg sand which is tamped in with a plate tamper.

Lastly, I was told that should I use polymeric sand that you have to sweep the pavers clean or the sand will stick hard to the surface of your stone.

Any opinions on the above from people who have used this product???


----------



## Jeepdude (Mar 3, 2005)

MACenstein'sMonster said:


> I'm just coming to the end of finishing a 1300 sqft interlocking brick patio/driveway AND I'm looking at using polymeric sand instead of reg sand to fill the joints.
> 
> Supposedly the polymeric sand is better for resisting ant excavation and weed growth. BUT it is a significant step up in price ($25 - $29/50lb bag vs $40+ for a cubic yard of paving stone sand).
> 
> ...



I used it earlier this year--followed mfr's directions.

It is harder to use--you're right, if you don't sweep it all in it will stick/stain the top of your stone. Slightly, but nonetheless...

Despite using it, I still have weeds, I still have "sift through" and will have to put more down next year. 

I would say it's a "nice to have" not a must have. No significant benefit for the added cost.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

^^^

Did you use the RG brand polymeric sand and tamp it in?

Unlike what I've been told and read online about polymeric sand, the mfg's instructions say to use a vibrating tamper between applications (about 3 apps to fill the joints). The thing with that is that it is suggested to have a urethane pad to prevent scuffing/cracking the brick. With regular sand you spread it on top and then tamp over it vibrating it down into the joints (this is what I did for my last interlocking brick patio). If I use this product I'll have to rig something up as the store I rented the tamper from doesn't supply a protective pad.

BTW, the RG 30 kg bag estimates 88-100 sq ft for coverage when applied to small joints. If you used this product would you say that's fairly accurate?


----------



## penguin456 (Apr 8, 2007)

I've used polymeric sand on patios, walkways, and decks around pools for about 4 years. It does need to be swept in, and it needs to be swept off the surface of the pavers. When it comes to watering, i use the "shower" setting on a garden nozzle, and hold the nozzle about 2 feet from the ground, and soak the surface completely. I go back and forth until I've covered the area. After about 2 minutes, I go back over the surface again slower with the "mist" setting with the nozzle about 1 foot from the surface. So far I've been successful.

Oh, and I suspect the sand has a shelf life, after which the polymers don't bind with the same strength, so be inventive with any extra, or share it.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Well, I went with the polymeric sand. I think it turned out well, I'll know for sure in the next day when it has completely cured.

Brick color is grey and charcoal. The sand I used was "Grizzly Tan" or something. Bit of an extra risk since if it stained the brick it would show. At $14/bag compared to the regular price of $22 - $25/bag I figured it was worth the trouble and it would look more "natural" (like regular sand). Checked my work this morning and it looks good. I see one faint foot print mark that was a result of my shoe getting wet and then stepping on the patio which was covered in dust from the sand. Apparently vinegar works well for removing stains of this type.

Overall, the whole job went rather well. I swept the sand in and the coverage was as stated on the package (88 - 100 sq ft for small joints). After sweeping it in I used a 18" plate tamper to work it down between the joints and repeated this until it appeared the sand was no longer settling. To protect the brick I left a light layer of sand on top and covered the bottom of the tamper with a durable heavy canvas like material. This homemade cover worked very well (went through 2 of them but it cost me $0).

After the tamping/sweeping stage I did a final sweep and then used a wet/dry vac in "blower" mode and blew off any excess sand and dust (a leaf blower is recommended but I don't own one). Then I wetted it down and used a thin screw driver to check the joints (dug a couple joints out to determine saturation). Once it appeared the sand was wet right through I covered the whole 1300 sq ft with tarps in case it rained. Essentially I followed the instructions on the package and hopefully the results will be satisfactory.

BTW, for anyone doing this type of work I highly recommend using a dust mask. Whether it's spreading base or sand, cutting brick, using a tamper - using a proper fitting dust mask is essential. The dust created by this type of work is a serious health hazard.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

penguin456 said:


> I've used polymeric sand on patios, walkways, and decks around pools for about 4 years. It does need to be swept in, and it needs to be swept off the surface of the pavers. When it comes to watering, i use the "shower" setting on a garden nozzle, and hold the nozzle about 2 feet from the ground, and soak the surface completely. I go back and forth until I've covered the area. After about 2 minutes, I go back over the surface again slower with the "mist" setting with the nozzle about 1 foot from the surface. So far I've been successful.
> 
> *Oh, and I suspect the sand has a shelf life, after which the polymers don't bind with the same strength, so be inventive with any extra, or share it.*


That's worth checking out. I have one bag left over and saved a couple 20L pails form the excess sand that I swept off my patio after using it. It'd be good to know if it's going to worth using for the same purpose in the future (I have another small brick project for next year).


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Home Depot sells something called Magic Sand which is a joining sand. It cost $19 per bag (not sure of size).


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

Update:

A couple days later and I'm pretty pleased with the result. Real solid and looks good. There's a couple crevices where I didn't get all the surface sand out but it's minor and will likely remove itself after a few years of wear and tear.

Maybe I'll post a pic in a few days.


----------



## vincom (Oct 11, 2008)

Home Depot Sells Magic Sand For About 19 Bucks For 18kg, I Bought Unilock Poly Sand From Dealer For 22 Bucks For 30kg, You Do The Math


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

vincom said:


> I Bought Unilock Poly Sand From Dealer


Who is "Dealer"?


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

gmark2000 said:


> Who is "Dealer"?


The people smoking pot above Rampant AV's bedroom window.


----------



## vincom (Oct 11, 2008)

dealer is "rex building supplies" in toronto, on rogers rd., just west of caledonia


----------



## penguin456 (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi, I just had a thought about the longevity of the sand. i think if you can seal it from air and moisture, it should last much longer. Using former drywall compound pails is one way.


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

My father used Magic Sand on about 4000 square feet of interlock the summer of 2006. Not a weed in sight! He adds a few bags of the product after each spring to fill any holes or crevices from the winter thaw.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

I'm gonna assume Magic Sand is polymeric.


----------

